# ~~~~> Renewed My Visa Today



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

Well I just returned from my visa renewal here in México City, and I hope this will be useful. (You can renew your visa 30 days before it expires.)
1) Fill out and print this form, make sure you turn off all pop-ups. 
Solicitud de Estancia - Instituto Nacional de Migración
2)	Fill out and print this form (you can go to INM and pick up this form and they will give you the instructions on how to fill it out, or you can just print this one.)
http://www.marinersmexico.com/documents/Mexico-Immigration-Form-FB.pdf
3)	Fill out and print this form then you can take this to any bank and pay $1294 (Subject to change each year, so check first) also make two copies of the receipt. INM will keep the original.
Instituto Nacional de Migración
4)	If you are using your bank statements for proof of income, do not bring any part of your statement that does not pertain to your account. My bank prints information about new bank policies in the top portion of my statement and I had to have that information translated into Spanish on a separate paper. Also as a tip use a highlighter to highlight your deposits and balance. Trust me this will help greatly.
5)	You will need a cover letter. This is an example of the one I used I received this info from INM
*Instituto Nacional de Migracion. 
Yo, (your name here), bajo protesta de decir verdad manifiesto que subsisten las condiciones por las cuales me fue otorgada la característica migratoria y continuo realizando las mismas actividades. Gracias,*
6)	You will need 1 black and white copy of your passport (the I.D. page only)
7)	Bring your old visa
8)	Get 5 infantile photos 2.5x3.0 they are smaller than the old ones and can be in color. 3 of the front and 2 of your right profile
9)	I did not need it but just in case bring a copy and original of a utility bill. (Necessary for new applicants & 5 year renewals).
10)	Take all of your documents to the INM office. When you walk in you may get a number or be directed to a line. Go where indicated and wait to be called. Some of the clerks will speak some English). 
In one week you will return to INM to receive your new visa. You may be given a sheet with a website and password to follow the progress of your application online.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many thanks for the update. I've edited it to make it useful at any INM visa office and included a copy in the 'sticky' on this topic. Your post was very well presented.
As changes may still occur in the new procedures, all such postings are welcome.


----------

